

Newsstand Sales of Magazines Shrink 11% - Mrinal
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123421984485965291.html

======
josefresco
On a related note, magazine subscriptions are very cheap now. Sure you're
getting maybe 50% of the content but you're also not getting 80% of the
typical ads.

Nothing beats a new, glossy, National Geographic (or Playboy if you prefer)
for bathroom reading. Yes, it beats even surfing their websites on your iPhone
or updating your Twitter status.

